# Google lowers prices on Drive paid storage options



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Google has cut the price of its paid tiers within Google Drive, lowering the cost barrier for those who've been content to coast on top of its free services.

Google cut the price of its 100GB tier by more than half, from $4.99 per month to $1.99 per month. And the price per terabyte is where things get really good: $9.99 per month, versus $49.99 per month, previously. And if you want to pay for a whopping 10 terabytes, the price is only $99.99 per month.

As before, the Drive storage is actually shared among Drive, Gmail, and Google+ Photos. If you currently pay for one of Google's storage tiers, you'll be automatically migrated to the new pricing plan, Google said in a blog post.

Read More


----------

